# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Bionico Hand project, association My Human Kit, Nicolas Huchet, France

## Airicist

Nicolas Huchet

twitter.com/Bionicohand

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 25, 2013




> Arduino+muscle sensor v3+bidouille maison de @hugobiwan.

----------


## Airicist

BionicoHand with Nicolas Huchet 

 Streamed live on May 18, 2014




> Open source upper limb prosthesis.

----------


## Airicist

Bionico Hand

Published on Jul 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Nicolas Huchet demonstrates multifunctional elements for his bionic prosthetic hand

Published on Aug 11, 2015

----------

